# Librerias para PIC



## canales (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Pues ahora vengo a solicitarles información acerca de cómo utilizar las librerias para los pic. Ya he buscado en la red pero no he encontrado mucho, y lo que he encontrado es para el lenguaje C, pero yo estoy usando lenguaje ensamblador. ¿Será que no se pueden usar en ensamblador? ¿O tal vez es mas dificil?

Bueno, si alguien tiene un link en donde pueda encontrar información acerca de esto, se lo agradeceré si lo comparte conmigo y el resto del foro.

Siempre gracias por sus colaboraciones.

Saludos.....


----------



## yukardo (Abr 10, 2007)

Saludos

Hasta donde yo se en lenguaje ensamblador no hay librerias. lo que si puedes conseguir en lenguaje ensamblador son las rutinas dee ciertas cosas basicas y modificarlas segun tu conveniencia y asi colocarlas en tu programa.


----------



## pic-man (Abr 10, 2007)

En lenguaje ensamblador si hay librerias, aunque en internet creo que es mas comun encontrar librerias escritas en lenguaje C. Las librerias pueden contener las rutinas que menciona yukardo. Para incluir una libreria en el codigo .asm se debe usar la directiva "include" de la siguiente manera:


```
include	libreria.lib
```

la directiva se debe colocar antes de comenzar a escribir el codigo del programa (es decir antes del org 0x00), y al incluir la libreria seria como si todo el codigo escrito en esta estuviera en el programa principal

si en algo me equivoco espero que alguien me corrija


----------



## MaMu (Abr 10, 2007)

Adhiero

MPLab

#include <mi_libreria.inc> 

saludos


----------



## pic-man (Abr 11, 2007)

Es verdad, me había faltado poner el simbolo #


----------



## canales (Abr 11, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentarios.

¿Habrá un link, que ustedes conozcan, donde se trate este tema?

Saludos.


----------



## julio cesar ccama nina (Jul 6, 2007)

hola necesito la libreria kbd2.c para controlar un teclado 4x4  porfa si alguien me pasa......


----------



## pic-man (Jul 6, 2007)

Google siempre tiene las respuestas: KBD2.C

A veces es más rapido abrir un buscador que preguntar en un foro.


----------



## PICMIND (Jul 17, 2007)

En ensamblador si hay librerias, MaMu pic-man no es por contradecirlos, pero el # se utiliza en lenguaje C para assembler solo es:

        include     libreria.asm (*.inc)

Espero les sea de ayuda, si estoy equivocado por favor haganmelo saber.


----------



## micropic (Sep 5, 2009)

Los Archivos de las Librerias deben de estar en la misma carpeta las librerias tienen una extensión .inc aca encontre una pagina para que puedas descargar las librerias y utilizarlas http://www.dackenperu.com/librerias-assembler.php


#include <mi_libreria.inc>


----------



## Mandymiur (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola por favor si podriaqn ayudarme , neesito la libreria <p12F615.inc> para el MPLAB, ya que tengo el .asm para este pic, pero el mplab notrae diche libreria , si me dijeran de donde puedo descargarla, ya que en la pagina de Microchip no esta, saludos mandymiur.


----------



## ByAxel (Dic 10, 2010)

Mandymiur dijo:


> Hola por favor si podriaqn ayudarme , neesito la libreria <p12F615.inc> para el MPLAB, ya que tengo el .asm para este pic, pero el mplab notrae diche libreria , si me dijeran de donde puedo descargarla, ya que en la pagina de Microchip no esta, saludos mandymiur.


MPLAB incompleto? imposible... debes de tener una versión antigua ya que con cada producto que sacan al mercado siempre actualizan el MPLAB...
Igual te adjunto el archivo que lo copie de la misma carpeta del MPLAB

saludos


----------



## Mandymiur (Dic 10, 2010)

Muchas gracias BY axel ahora voy a agregarla, es la unica libreria que me falta no se por que ... saludos


----------



## Sutson (Feb 4, 2014)

Generalmente me gusta entender como funciona lo que voy a controlar, y me armo mis propias librerias en ensamblador, de esa forma estoy seguro porque y como funciona (o falla) todo el circuito, y tengo mas control en el rendimiento del micro (pic en mi caso).

Pero me surgio la pregunta de donde obtienen ustedes en general a las librerias para sus micros?
De algun lugar en especifico, o de cualquier parte de internet?  la programan ustedes mismos?


----------



## ByAxel (Feb 4, 2014)

No indicas que lenguaje y que compilador usas, de acuerdo a eso pueden haber muchas librerias o muy pocas.
Por ejemplo si fuera lenguaje C y el compilador CCS, éste compilador tiene ya una buena cantidad de librerias de uso general que se encuentra en la misma carpeta de instalación. Si fuera el C para el MPLABX de Microchip, éste no tiene tantas sin embargo otras más se pueden descargar de la misma página web y al ser su lenguaje un estandar, se pueden encontrar muchas otras en la web.

No hay un lugar privilegiado, se tiene que buscar o hacer como es tu caso. Además tampoco hay tantas librerias para todos los dispositivos del mundo, las que abundan son las que usan todos los aficionados.


----------



## Sutson (Feb 4, 2014)

Tenes razon, no especifique, en mi caso lo decia por el ensamblador o C en los pic16... aunque tambien hablaba en general. El tema era que queria saber si existen mas librerias para comparar si existen otras que esten mas optimizadas que las que suelo encontrar (como esas librerias que son sacadas del libro Microcontrolador PIC16f84 Desarrollo de proyectos, que la verdad las veo muy derrochadoras de procesos que se podrian resumir, e incluso hacerlas mas entendibles para quien quiera aprender su funcionamiento)

Pero, lo que queria saber ya lo me respondiste, los compiladores las traen a las mas comunes y usadas, y el resto dependiendo de la aplicacion la buscas por internet. Y si no, a agarrar el datasheet y ponerse a armarlo uno mismo. Y si ni el datasheet tener, bueno... ingenieria inversa o magia, que se yo


----------

